

VC = Venture, Vapor, Vulture & Vampire Capital? - rajeshkrd
http://www.pluggd.in/vc-industry-in-india-297/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same article as here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834234>

